# 11 white pigeons



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I was driving downtown yesterday and overhead flew a flock of eleven all-white pigeons. I see flocks all the time flying, occasionally with one or two white pijies, but never a flock of all white. I wish I had a picture! They were so beautiful, just wanted to share with everyone.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Many thanks for sharing, MJ! That IS a pretty sight, isn't it...wonder if they were from a wedding or funeral release on their way home??


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi MaryJane,

Here's a YouTube link to the white feral flock in Cynthia's city, from which several injured ones have recovered in our aviary. This is actually the place where some nut was shooting at them not long back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zslNY3Zj5uo


John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

John, 

I remember the ones that you rescued. What ever became of that? Did you find out who was shooting at them. How is the little baby that was shot.

It is so symbolic of shooting "The Holy Spirit". Unbelievable!

Feather


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

John_D said:


> Hi MaryJane,
> 
> Here's a YouTube link to the white feral flock in Cynthia's city, from which several injured ones have recovered in our aviary. This is actually the place where some nut was shooting at them not long back.
> 
> ...


What a great video. White, white, white, white, white, gray, white, white, duck, white, white....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Feather said:


> John,
> 
> I remember the ones that you rescued. What ever became of that? Did you find out who was shooting at them. How is the little baby that was shot.
> 
> ...


Hi Feather -

The original non-white bird - Bruno - is still lording it over everyone in 'his' bedroom, having been in quarantine for PMV recovery too. He is fighting fit now. 

The two white victims we have (one being the squeaker) are fine, and always together and preening each other in the 'doviary' - they will join the main aviary imminently - and even the one shot through the wing and crop can fly around now.

No more incidents have occurred and, tho' we have "likely suspects" we have not heard (and didn't expect to) any definite outcome. It may be that the publicity and - hopefully - a visit from the police has at least deterred the person, although a prosecution would have been welcome.

John


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

John,

Thank You for the update! It is just so hard to believe that someone would shoot a symbol of peace. When I saw the squeaker with a gunshot wound through the wing, I really took that hard.

I loved the video of the white flock. It kind of just makes you want to protect them.

Feather


----------

